# Poop Control - Is it possible??



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay so here is my question.If you feed your pijy 2x a day does this cause a slow down in poop production vs self feeding unlimited access to seed? I am asking because I am wondering if I change Petey's feeding schedule will he poop a little less while free roaming around the house? I just thought that if he didn't have a lot food in his belly all the time that he would poop a little less and make a little less of a mess. I always see folks with pictures of their babies out and about (with no diaper) and I do the same in my house, but I spend a huge amount of time running around cleaning up...so I didn't know if poop production could be controlled somewhat.

A friend of mine told me to get a statue and leave it one spot and Petey would just cover the statue in poop and leave the rest of the house alone...LOL...I wish it worked that way...perhaps a car hood in the living room as a big target!!


----------



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine free feed too. Wish I had stock in Kleenx. By now I would be rich by my own hand


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know...my favorite is walking around after Petey has been out and "finding one" stuck to the bottom of your sock or your bare foot!!!Its just so well YUCK....small price to pay to have my baby out with us.Last night he landed right on my big dogs back and rode around the house (I was by their side of course)....it was so cute!But sure enough...Harley (the dog) had a little poop pile on his back after it was done!LOL


----------



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL Exactly! except I don't like to wear socks. Nothing like a nice lil cold squish stuck to your instep to get your attention. As if to say "ya missed one "


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!! I just love it!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If he finds a favorite place or two to perch where he spends a lot of time, put newspapers in those spots where most of the poop is.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tamara21 said:


> Okay so here is my question.If you feed your pijy 2x a day does this cause a slow down in poop production vs self feeding unlimited access to seed? I am asking because I am wondering if I change Petey's feeding schedule will he poop a little less while free roaming around the house? I just thought that if he didn't have a lot food in his belly all the time that he would poop a little less and make a little less of a mess. I always see folks with pictures of their babies out and about (with no diaper) and I do the same in my house, but I spend a huge amount of time running around cleaning up...so I didn't know if poop production could be controlled somewhat.
> 
> *A friend of mine told me to get a statue and leave it one spot and Petey would just cover the statue in poop and leave the rest of the house alone...LOL...I wish it worked that way...perhaps a car hood in the living room as a big target!!
> *





Too funny!


----------

